# Anyone know the weight for a women's Cannondale Synapse frame?



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't find anything with the search function on this forum, and the Weightweenies site only lists a 61cm frame from 2011.

I'm thinking about replacing my 2001 Litespeed Tuscany with some feathery carbon goodness. I liked the ride of the Synapse, but it doesn't weigh much less than my 18.7 lb Tuscany. I know the stock Mavic Aksium wheels on the Synapse (Ultegra) are heavy, so I plan to keep my 1450gr wheels from the Tusc.


----------

